# FreeBSD hardening guide



## kavitakr (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi
I see FreeBSD is not supported





						Unsupported CIS Benchmarks
					

These CIS Benchmarks are no longer being reviewed and updated by our consensus communities, but you are still welcome to download them. AIX v1.0.1 – Version 1.0.1 – 2005 Apache Web Server 2.2.0 – Version 2.2.0 – November 2008 Apple iPhone OS 2.2.1 – Version 1.1.0 – March 2009 Check Point...




					www.cisecurity.org
				




Is there any alternative documentation?

Regards 
Kavitha


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2020)

You can start with security(7). There's also an old thread that's still useful: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/unofficial-freebsd-security-checklist-links-resources.4108/


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 11, 2020)

The FreeBSD fork, HardenedBSD, might be a good starting point for those who are really serious about security.  It's the platform used by OPNsense.


----------



## 1MachineElf (May 18, 2020)

Hi Kavitha. There are some minimal hardening configurations that are available from the FreeBSD Installer. Please have a look at the 2.8.4. Enabling Hardening Security Options section of the FreeBSD Handbook. There are only 10, but these could serve as a starting point for a custom security checklist.


----------

